# What does it mean when your Echo's ring glows violet?



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

http://www.cnet.com/how-to/4-common-amazon-alexa-problems-and-how-to-fix-them/

The above article covers four common problems with the Echo, and how to fix them. I found the solutions not that exciting or shockingly new. But I did find the explanation of the six different colors that the ring on your Echo can glow, and what they mean, very interesting.


----------

